
Hire available developers through GitHub - fundded
https://pure-escarpment-4869.herokuapp.com/
======
fundded
A service that lets you find, filter and sort developers on Github. Search
using tags (languages, followers, created, repos and location), paginate
through lists and find who are hireable. More filters coming soon.. Let me
know your thoughts and ideas.

